# Finding Exotic Wood Scraps



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

My wife wants me to make something that would hold her spatulas near out cooktop. I'd like to include some exotic hardwood in the design. I've been thinking where I could get some small scraps - nothing bigger than 5" X 5". Free would be great, but I"m willing to pay a reasonable price for what with more common hardwood would be scraps. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

ebay has exotic scraps I buy them by the box for inlays


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I do not know what you term exotic hardwood. I do a lot of scroll saw work with exotic hardwoods of all kinds and hoard my scraps like mad. A piece of exotic hardwood 5" x 5" is not cheap for some woods. I think that you might try a Woodcraft as they usually have some smaller pieces. In addition, they will have a variety which you can look at and decide what fits your design.

For me, the most expensive that I have purchased was a piece of Gabon Ebony which was $35 for a piece that was not too big around 3" x 24" x 1".


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah I hang on to my scraps but lee valley sells small boards of exotic wood and turning blanks. Not cheap but they have a good selection of woods


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I know it might be a little bit of a trip give ll johhnson's Workbench in South Bend a try. I am sure there are local hardwood supply places.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I know it might be a little bit of a trip 2 hr. but give ll johhnson's Workbench in South Bend a try. I am sure there are local hardwood supply places.


----------



## cdarney (Feb 7, 2010)

Too bad you don't live closer. I frequent Hearne Hardwoods and the first thing I hit when I go is the $1/pound bin. There are scraps from whatever wood they've been cutting. I've found Ebony, Koa, Sapale and other woods with very interesting figure in the bin. The pieces are usually big enough for small boxes.


----------



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes, cdarney. Sounds like a cool place. We have family that lives in the Baltimore area - might be worth a road trip….. Woodmaster1 - South Bend isn't that long a drive. Again, road trip…..


----------



## triviasteve (Sep 29, 2013)

shh! don't give up the secret of Hearne's dump bin! (I scored a lot of koa as well). The attached picture was 20lbs.









What particularly are you looking for, Doc? I may have some cutoffs available, or could make you some… I have ambrosia maple, birdseye maple, cocobolo, goncalo alves, granadillo, hickory, jatoba, lacewood, purple heart, red marble wood, red oak, sapele, yellow heart, and shedua.


----------



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

Mums the word steve! that's a nice batch of wood. I'd love some ambrosia or birdseye or purple heart but honestly anything you don't mind parting with is fine. What are you asking?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Rockler has exotic wood for turning blanks in about the size you are looking for. Check them out.


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Doc, don't buy any wood from Rockler - waaaay too expensive. And even on sale, the shiiping always kills the deal.
I would go with Ebay. A lot of guys sell a box of scraps for pretty cheap, ESPECIALLY if there is bidding on it.
Happy inlaying!!!


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Woodcraft typically has a bin for exotic cut offs. That's how I've been able to score any in my area. Usually $4 / lb and $2 / lb for domestic, although they sometimes have specials on a particular species, like Purpleheart for $2 / lb. Well worth it for me.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

If you have a hardwood store in your area, they usually have some small boards, usually one board foot in size. I find it better to view my wood purchases in person and not trust to Rockler or other online stores.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Rockler usually has a 20 lb box of assorted hardwood for around $25-30. It usually contains enough random end cuts of walnut, maple, oak, cherry, and poplar. There should be enough to pick from for your project.

Find a time to buy when they offer free shipping with a $25 purchase and it is reasonably priced.


----------

